# Thru The Forks Vs Over The Top



## Bobofgang (Aug 3, 2011)

It seems that most custom slingshots are over the top. Is there a reason thru the forks are not as plentiful? Am new to this but I seem to get much better results shooting thru the forks.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

What ever butters your corn! -- Tex


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I have seen some say that through the forks is more accurate for target shooters. But I think that the slingshot you practice most with is the one you will shoot best. Period.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> What ever butters your corn! -- Tex











Yeah, What Tex said!
If it works better for you than there are forks out there made that way or you can make your own. It's all a personal preference kind of deal.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Over the forks and through the woods to grandmothers houe we go! .... I need coffee.


----------



## maljo (Nov 27, 2010)

I tried TTF but couldn't match my accuracy shooting OTT but Bill Hays does very well TTF so it really does seem to be suck it and see.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Here are some arguments for OTT:
It is potentially less abusive on bands since they don't "hit" the fork on the way through.
Lower fork height potential (horizontal attachement instead of vertical)
Easier to attach (unless you use the Bill Hays attachment)


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

NightKnight said:


> Here are some arguments for OTT:
> It is potentially less abusive on bands since they don't "hit" the fork on the way through.
> Lower fork height potential (horizontal attachement instead of vertical)
> Easier to attach (unless you use the Bill Hays attachment)


I can agree on all but the last there isn't much easier than a single or double slot TTF method...


----------



## Ultraman (May 20, 2011)

harpersgrace said:


> Here are some arguments for OTT:
> It is potentially less abusive on bands since they don't "hit" the fork on the way through.
> Lower fork height potential (horizontal attachement instead of vertical)
> Easier to attach (unless you use the Bill Hays attachment)


I can agree on all but the last there isn't much easier than a single or double slot TTF method...
[/quote]

_TTF is MY FAVORITE type of fork and the only kind I plan to buy from now on._
_NOTHING easier or faster than changing the bands on a double slot TTF!_
_Yep, I LOVE TTF..._


----------

